# Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is a link to the entire text of SB 2461 as sponsored by Sen. Kennedy et.al. This is the proposed legislation that would mandate FDA control of tobacco.

http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=108_cong_bills&docid=f:s2461is.txt.pdf


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Kennedy Huh? 

Thanks for the .pdf file..
Frank


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

I get sooo tired of these bone-headed nitwits.

Kennedy should have stayed in the car with Mary Jo.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Glacierman said:


> I get sooo tired of these bone-headed nitwits.
> 
> Kennedy should have stayed in the car with Mary Jo.


I'll second that...


----------

